# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Help with shamshir

## William Fox

Dear members, 

This is my first post on this forum.  I have been collecting antique edged weapons for many years, since I was twelve, I'm now 36.  

Years ago I started collecting German pattern welded damascus swords, mostly 19th and early 20th century vintage, and became fascinated with the art of European 'Damascus' blades.  Inevitably I tried to find out what real damascus blades were all about, and I began to study Persian sword making and wootz steel. I spent time looking at examples in museums and books, and finally, very recently, I have purchased an example of a wootz steel Persian shamshir.  The grip seems to be in bad shape, with signs of old repairs, but the blade looks pretty good. 

The blade has two cartouches, with some other writing. I asked a friend in the Middle East if he could help me translate them, but although he is a calligrapher, he is not expert in Persian / Farsi.  He things that one cartouche says: 'made by Zaman Esfahani'.  

Can anyone help me with translating what is written on this blade, and also tell me anything about its age and who Zaman was.  

Many thanks in advance for any advice!  

Kind regards

Will

----------


## William Fox

Maybe some closer photos might help.  

Opinions really appreciated!  Many thanks.

----------


## eric t

You have a nice example of a shamshir with a wootz/damascus/watered blade that has a nice pattern. While it could be Persian it could also be Syrian, I am not sure how to tell the difference actually.

----------


## William Fox

Thanks Eric, that is good of you to say.  I have a Syrian friend who tells me that the inscription is in Farsi, and mentions Shah Abbas. As well as the swordsmith Zaman Isfahani.  Unfortunately my friend does not understand Farsi well and cannot read much more than that.

I hope a Persian expert comes across this thread!

----------


## eric t

> Thanks Eric, that is good of you to say.  I have a Syrian friend who tells me that the inscription is in Farsi, and mentions Shah Abbas. As well as the swordsmith Zaman Isfahani.  Unfortunately my friend does not understand Farsi well and cannot read much more than that.
> 
> I hope a Persian expert comes across this thread!


William, the blade appears to be Persian, it is the handle I am not sure of, if there is a definite difference between the Syrian style and Persian style. Looking online I see some similar looking swords with a more angled/curved hook on the pomel labled as "Syrian" with ones that are more at a right angle like yours labled as being "Persian" but I can not say for sure if that is the only determining factor.

----------


## Will Fox

I am really surprised that this forum doesn't attract any collectors who can read Farsi.

----------


## Greg T. Obach

the cartouche looks like " representative of Shah Abbas "  and " made by Assadollah Esfahani " 

wootz is very nice and definitely Persian !

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Do you still need help for reading these cartouches?

----------


## Manouchehr M.

The maker's mark reads: Amal-e Zam esfahāni (Work of Zaman from Isfahan)
Other cartouche reads: bande-ye šāh-e velāyat Abbās : literally means, “The subject/ slave of the kingdom/ dominion/trusteeship of Ali, Abbās.”  
You have also a boduh sign with letters.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Further to these Persian inscriptions you have an Arabic inscription which reads:  al-Saff ﺍﻠﺻﻑ: (al-Qur’an) (n) Formations; this is the 61th sura of the holy Qur’an that consists of 14 verses. The verse 13 is used on this blade and reads as:
13. Nasron Min Allahi Wa Fathon Qareeb
13. Help from God and early victory.

----------

